# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  New !!!

## mportinari

HAMILTON DE HOLANDA just release a new virtual album CAPRICHOS ( CAPRICE) 
http://www.hamiltondeholanda.com/caprichos



24 tracks to FREE download and study separately or at once. For each "Capricho" you have file to download audio a in two formats: MP3 and FLAC24 ( high resolution)  and music sheet either on PDF or XML (open music notation file).

----------

Al Bergstein, 

Larry S Sherman, 

Tom Wright

----------


## Tom Wright

Thank you for this, I will indeed save these Caprichos for study. I loved "Trio".

----------

mportinari

----------


## Charlieshafer

Those are gorgeous. Over my head, for sure!

----------

mportinari

----------


## mportinari

My friends 

before the english version of the website is on 
here some translation of the contend



This is a constructive-artistic work . Constructive for its technical content and for being a path to the Brazilian repertoire for 10 string mandolin. Artistic because it is a search to reaching beauty through the melody. Melody, here, which already suggests the rhythm and the harmony for the composition.  The initial impetus for the compositions was the solfeggio . The first Caprices were born in one burst ; the goal was to not rationalize it but let the musical result arise out of the melodic pattern. Moreover, as non-mandolinistc melodies emerged, it would challenge the musician to find his/her own technical solutions. With these ideas already consolidated at the finalization of the Fifth Caprice, the following compositions were made on the mandolin and directly written in the score.  There are a number of different themes, some more technical than others, unending melodies, spiraling melodies, sometimes simple, sometimes more complex. Even the musical pace and the compasses raised from the melodic lines. Starting with the music titles one can get a sense of  the themes: Southern Caprice , Brazilian Caprice , Spanish Caprice, Venezuelan Caprice, Moon Caprice, Sun Caprice, Eastern Caprice - they totalize 24 Caprices. Each one of them uses at least one type of technique.  Despite of being ' self - sufficient ' melodies in its initial conception and also being polyphonic themes, (where the three elements of music: melody, harmony and rhythm, were present from the beginning to the end) the arrangements were created to be played with other instruments as well, since music is ultimately a social encounter, a place to gather with other people. Some great musicians were invited for the recording sessions and ended up contributing  greatly for the workmanship of the concept of this work. Moreover they opened up the possibility of playing the Caprices on any other instrument, not only on the 10-string mandolin .  Important information to students : on the website created for this project each track carries tips and information to help you understand the technique and the aesthetics of the specific piece, besides there are scores on different formats ( pdf and xml ), and the audios also in two formats: MP3 and FLAC24 ( high resolution).  The "Caprichos" could not be considered a formal method because it follows a much more artistic than technical pattern, and the goal was helping musicians getting a broader notion of music, with the three elements always present to his/her perception.  Easy or difficult, this work carries a silent warning : it can eventually brings tears to your eyes, but your fingers should always be ready to play the next note. This is a never-ending pursuit.  

Hamilton de Holanda

----------


## mportinari

*Here a funny video of one of the caprices*





*and here THIAGO tUNES with his version. #hhcaprichos to https://www.facebook.com/pages/Capri...619942?fref=ts
 We are waiting yours 
*

----------


## John Morton

mportinari, many thanks for showing us this work from Hamilton, and to Hamilton for making the sheet music available.  I'm especially taken by the pieces where the Baroque roots are showing, but it's all great!
John

----------

mportinari

----------

